# Phish @ Austin360 sale starts at 10AM



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Anyone planning on going?

https://concerts1.livenation.com/event/3A0054321D2866C1?c=EML_LN_2093067&camefrom=EMLN_2093067

I used to see them on the New England runs back in the day. May have to go one more time just no doses for me these days. :mpd::dance:


----------



## jakejas (Jan 15, 2018)

Looks like fun, but I'm going to have to miss it.


----------

